# Wild camping Ireland



## jonboydog

*
Planning round trip of Ireland this year. Does anyone know of any great campsites - prefer small and friendly ones. Will cover North & south of Ireland so any safe wild camping places would be most welcome.*


----------



## 94639

Hi Gwnny

Log on to www.campingireland.ie web site where you can request the 2007 Ireland Caravan & Camping Guide. A very useful booklet covering both northern and southern Ireland and it's free of charge. Lots of info on campsite and other tourist needs.


----------



## 96088

Hi Gwynny

Check the site's campsite database, there are some great entries in there.

Here's a link

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Country=Ireland


----------



## jonboydog

Thanks Oldskool that site is a great help. We are new members & still trying to find our way around !


----------



## 96088

Best I welcome you aboard then  

When are you planning to go to Ireland? We are off there in early May for a first time visit and are really looking forward to it


----------



## annetony

brisey said:


> Hi Gwnny
> 
> Log on to www.campingireland.ie web site where you can request the 2007 Ireland Caravan & Camping Guide. A very useful booklet covering both northern and southern Ireland and it's free of charge. Lots of info on campsite and other tourist needs.


Hi, tried the link but it came up default dont know if its a temporary thing, I'm interested in the booklet so will keep on trying, 
Anne


----------



## 96088

Try this link

http://www.camping-ireland.ie/index.html


----------



## annetony

Thanks oldskool, that one works, Anne


----------



## Arizona

Hi

Here's a couple of wild camping spots we use regularly.

Streedagh Beach, Grange, Co Sligo

Great Motorhome Stop just out of town centre overlooking water, Killybegs, Co Donegal. Shower, toilets, elec, water & dumping

Silver Strand, Malin Beag outside Glencolumcille, Co Donegal

Magheragallon Pier, Derrybeg, Co Donegal

Motorhome stop, Dun Lewey Centre, at foot of Mount Errigal. Elec, water.

Ballyliffen, Inishowen, Co Donegal

Motorhome Stop North of Greencastle beside golf club. Showers, toilets, elec, water & dumping.

That's all I can think of for now, brain not working to well this morning.

Enjoy

Arizona


----------



## wobby

Forest park just outside Boyle town Co Roscommon 2 klm going east on the N4 Great walks around lake and Park. V.G site well worth a Visit. 

Rosses Point site over looks ocean 6klm outside Sligo town Co Sligo nice views great restaurants nearby 

Bundoran town Co Donegal Site on side of man made lake above dam on road towards Belleek, where the parian china factory is, worth a visit. 

wild camp:- Sligo town to Drumahair rd on R286 1 klm west of PARKES CASTLE on the edge of Lough Gill Large pull in overlooking Lake very safe and just 100mt from my place. Well worth a visit to Castle and trip out on the lake. (WB Yeates country for the poet in you) This is an area often missed by the tourist "thank god" and will really delight. 

Happy days Wobby


----------



## jonboydog

Hi Oldskool, we're heading off May 2nd, just booked the fast ferry Holyhead to Dublin, as we're taking the puppy on her first ferry trip. Coming back at end of June. Hoping for good weather, though not holding our breath on that one! Now the real planning begins.


----------



## Walmer

Arizona mentions several Motorhome stops in Ireland - Killybegs, Dunlewy and Greencastle. Are these official overnight stops or good places for wild camping?

Hilary


----------



## Arizona

Hi Hilary

They are official Motorhome Stopovers. There is a of around €5 or €7.

regards

Arizona


----------



## Walmer

Hi Arizona

That's great news. I didn't know there were official mhome stopovers in 'the South'. Do you know of any in the Louisburgh/Westport area?

Hilary


----------



## jonboydog

Tried the Killibegs motorhome stop in mid May 2005 but it was not open. Don't know if anyone out there knows its opening times.


----------



## Arizona

Don't know of any official stop overs but will check it out with some friends who know the area well.

We stayed in Killybegs at the end of last May!! It always looks deserted you have to phone the mobile number on the gate and they'll come down and unlock the gate etc.

Regards

Arizona


----------

